# I was IRL tard wrangler AMA



## DrJonesHat (Feb 18, 2018)

I was once a direct support professional, which is a hilariously overstated title for keeping exceptional individuals from drinking bleach. There was nothing professional about it. Traning consisted of watching long hours of countless videos. No one knew what they were doing, and ask two people a question about procedure, and you'll get five different answers. The pay is shit (scarcely above minimum wage), and with that comes the kind of people who'll work for peanuts. I dunno how it is in other states, but where I was, we worked for private companies under contract to the state welfare agency. We were expected to be on call 24/7 (lol right). Funding was a shoestring, so our vehicles were in horrible shape, but since many of our clients were in wheelchairs, we had to use vans with lifts. Most of the people I worked with had records, which was allowed, as long as it wasn't for a violent offense or a financial crime. I reported our agency for falsifying records to show we were providing services we weren't, and while it was supposed to be anonymous, mysteriously, I was soft-fired shortly thereafter (they cut my hours in half and wrote me up for things that happened on someone else's shift).  I have all sorts of horrible and hilarious stories. Fire away.


----------



## Cato (Feb 18, 2018)

Props for being a whistleblower; I respect the hell out of that. There will be no progress in society without people like you.

My question is what the procedure was if the facility were to catch on fire (assuming you were working out of a facility and not clients' homes, but correct me if I'm misunderstanding that)? I worked with a guy who had previously worked at an institution for the criminally insane, and he told me that they had no evacuation plan for the "residents" and that if there was a fire they were supposed to just leave and let them burn.


----------



## carltondanks (Feb 18, 2018)

so from what i'm reading, it wasn't the exceptionals that were the problem, it was the agency


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 18, 2018)

Did you have to deal with shit parents?


----------



## Organic Fapcup (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Nobody should have to hang around exceptionals for a living.

That said, if you have any particularly amusing stories you could tell I'd love to hear them.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 18, 2018)

did you ever have to clean up potato shit or puke


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 18, 2018)

Why aren't you an alcoholic?

Joking aside, I figure with what you've said and others have mentioned turn  over is high but how long did you do it and what was the rate you saw personally?

Also thank you for doing the right thing and trying to help. In cases like this it's sad when people are potato level IQ and there's no way to help them, it would be one thing if we had a system that got them to have a group home and stock shelves etc but they seem to just spend money into these programs and it all manages to go into thin air fucking the people like you, and those who are handicapped af.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (Feb 18, 2018)

Have you used the tranquilizer gun?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 18, 2018)

Cato said:


> Props for being a whistleblower; I respect the hell out of that. There will be no progress in society without people like you.
> 
> My question is what the procedure was if the facility were to catch on fire (assuming you were working out of a facility and not clients' homes, but correct me if I'm misunderstanding that)? I worked with a guy who had previously worked at an institution for the criminally insane, and he told me that they had no evacuation plan for the "residents" and that if there was a fire they were supposed to just leave and let them burn.


We worked in client's home, or on occasion, a group home. All our institutions were shut down in the late 80s because they were concentration-camp brutal. We did have evac plans, but whether or not they were followed depended on the people working there at the time of the emergency. Some people would run out the door and let the clients die. Others would risk their lives to save them. It never happened to me.


carltondanks said:


> so from what i'm reading, it wasn't the exceptionals that were the problem, it was the agency


It was the state. The agency that oversaw us was woefully underfunded, and therefore so were we.


Uncanny Valley said:


> Did you have to deal with shit parents?


Yes. I had one mom who was pissed no matter what we did, and tried to tell us what to do. The director of our agency had to tell her she wasn't in charge, and to let us do our jobs. But most clients either had no family, or the family couldn't care less about them. I had to run off one mom who was stealing her son's SSI check to fund her heroin habit. I got yelled at for that, because we're supposed to involve the family. I stood by my actions, and my boss was "officially I can't condone what you did, unofficially if she shows up again, run her off again"


Organic Fapcup said:


> I'm so sorry you had to go through that. Nobody should have to hang around exceptionals for a living.
> 
> That said, if you have any particularly amusing stories you could tell I'd love to hear them.


Some were assholes. Some were nice people. Some weren't aware at all. One guy was faking. See below.


Dicaprio Delorean said:


> did you ever have to clean up potato shit or puke


I had to clean up both, but I didn't stop to analyze the contents of either. I followed precautions, but one coworker caught Hepatitis A from a client's shit. His fault though, he didn't wash his hands. He was a gross mf overall.

Stories:

I had one guy, we'll call him Robert, who I figured out wasn't developmentally disabled at all. He was batting with a normal IQ, he turned out to be a con artist committing social assistance fraud. He did things someone with an IQ below 70 simply couldn't. He ran off before he could be arrested. He also had about 12 kids, all by different women, and probably every STI known to science and probably a few that haven't been identified yet.

Many times, the staff was as exceptional as the clients. You pay 7.50 an hour, you don't get the cream of the crop. I had one coworker, Sara, who had a violent temper, and no work ethic. She liked to sit on the couch and text, and got annoyed when I asked her to do her job. One night, she got it into her head that we were all talking shit about her (the client complianed she left him in a dirty brief because she was busy texting and I corroborated his complaint to my boss). She got increasingly pissed off as the night progressed, and when we were putting the client to bed, he was being difficult because she was being mean. Finally, she lost it and started beating on him with closed fists. I grabbed her and pulled her off him, and she turned and started beating on me. Now, we're not allowed to hit the clients, even if they hit us. We had special techniques we were supposed to use but that's for another time. There is nothing in the rules that says we can't hit another staff member if they're wailing on us. Now, I'm just old-fasioned enough to think men shouldn't hit women, but when they're punching me in the face and trying to choke me, I throw that out the window. I blocked, then counter punched. We went at it for a bit, then she must have realized how much shit she was in, because she ran out the door and drove off. I called the cops, the state, and my boss in that order. She got picked up sometime later, and someone left a pair of boxing gloves for me when word got around. Yay. Amazingly, I didn't quit right then and there.
EDIT:


thenakedhomeless said:


> Have you used the tranquilizer gun?


No. A female staff member used a stun gun on the guy I mentioned who was faking being disabled. He tried to sexually assault her. His reaction to that is what tipped off the managment that he wasn't mentally disabled. I stopped a temper tantrum once by making a grilled cheese.


Bassomatic said:


> Why aren't you an alcoholic?
> 
> Joking aside, I figure with what you've said and others have mentioned turn  over is high but how long did you do it and what was the rate you saw personally?
> 
> Also thank you for doing the right thing and trying to help. In cases like this it's sad when people are potato level IQ and there's no way to help them, it would be one thing if we had a system that got them to have a group home and stock shelves etc but they seem to just spend money into these programs and it all manages to go into thin air fucking the people like you, and those who are handicapped af.


I'm not an alcoholic because I already had a crippling addiction and didn't want another. We had people last less than a month. I did it for two years, two of the longest years of my life. After they retaliated for my whistleblowing, I officially quit and refused to go back in that field. I got out of social services entirely and went into IT.


----------



## Randall Fragg (Feb 18, 2018)

What's the most hilarious thing you've witnessed at your job?


----------



## JustStopDude (Feb 18, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I stood by my actions, and my boss was "officially I can't condone what you did, unofficially if she shows up again, run her off again"



You have my respect for this. It is not easy position to take. I once do a week in military brig for situation similar where commanding officer is "you are not suppose to do this...but we are glad you did it...but we must joke punish you to cover our asses" thing.


----------



## HY 140 (Feb 18, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> one coworker caught Hepatitis A from a client's shit. His fault though, he didn't wash his hands. He was a gross mf overall.


now I thin i'll wash my hands even more..


----------



## Stephanie Bustcakes (Feb 18, 2018)

I've heard people in nursing homes getting sexually assaulted is a real problem for some places. Does this sort of thing happen with your line of work as well, and have you ever witnessed it?


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm gonna be an  here: Were any clients who were easy to care for and were sweet potatoes despite their condition?


----------



## QB 290 (Feb 18, 2018)

Do you regret working there or doing the job that you did?


----------



## Lysol (Feb 18, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I stopped a temper tantrum once by making a grilled cheese.



I need to know the story behind this. Also, were you mostly taking care of the elderly, low I.Q. folks, or was it an even split?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 18, 2018)

Randall Fragg said:


> What's the most hilarious thing you've witnessed at your job?


One of our female staff had a stalker, and one night we had the door open to air out the house after I burned some food accidentally, and this loser walks right in and tries to talk to her. I'm yelling at him to get out but then she turns around and says "no, as long as he's here, he can help" and she made him help her clean up a puddle of shit one of the clients left in the bathroom. She wouldn't let him leave until it was done. She told me he never bothered her again after that.


Dicaprio Delorean said:


> now I thin i'll wash my hands even more..


Use hand sanitizer too.


Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> I've heard people in nursing homes getting sexually assaulted is a real problem for some places. Does this sort of thing happen with your line of work as well, and have you ever witnessed it?


Occasionally, but what's more common is for the clients to sexually assault each other. Consent is something they're fuzzy on.


Kari Kamiya said:


> I'm gonna be an  here: Were any clients who were easy to care for and were sweet potatoes despite their condition?


Yes. One guy could cook, and loved to make his staff dinner.


Alpha Loves You said:


> Do you regret working there or doing the job that you did?


Yes. I wish I'd never gotten in the field. I should have gone into food service, or something.


Lysol said:


> I need to know the story behind this. Also, were you mostly taking care of the elderly, low I.Q. folks, or was it an even split?


He wanted me to order him his birthday cake. Two problems: 1)It was 9:30 at night on New Year's Day. 2) His birthday wasn't until March. His sense of time was fuzzy. One grilled cheese later and he forgot about it (we ordered his cake closer to his bday). We exclusively dealt with people who were legit intellectually disabled, but some where elderly. Some were barely 18. It was an even spread.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Feb 18, 2018)

did any of the reetards like to watch anime?


also that bitch that was wailing at you, was she a fat hambone or a skinny bitch? fugly?


----------



## Karl der Grosse (Feb 18, 2018)

What were the staff demographics?  Race, sex, nationality, age, etc.  And who were the people at levels where they didn't have to do the direct work?


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Feb 18, 2018)

Did you have any clients that gave off a creepy vibe?
Who was the worst client you had to deal with?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 18, 2018)

I wish they weren't so underfunded.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 18, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> did any of the reetards like to watch anime?
> 
> 
> also that bitch that was wailing at you, was she a fat hambone or a skinny bitch? fugly?


She was actually in good shape and quite attractive. She just turned out to be a sociopath.
None of my clients did, but one who was high functioning played D&D with his brother and his friends. His brother was good people, he took it personally if someone messed with him.


Karl_der_Grosse said:


> What were the staff demographics?  Race, sex, nationality, age, etc.  And who were the people at levels where they didn't have to do the direct work?


Most were black and female. We had white women, I was the only white guy at the company I worked at last. Most of our management was promoted from the field. Ages were all over the place. Lots of Nigerian immigrants for some reason. And no, none of them knew a prince back home. I suspect they were actually androids, because they never got tired or complained.


Burgers in the ass said:


> Did you have any clients that gave off a creepy vibe?
> Who was the worst client you had to deal with?


I had a client who was a registered sex offender. I was authorized to use force to keep him away from children. But he wasn't the worst. The worst was the 400 lbs lardass with anger management issues. He attacked me more than once. He would piss himself if he got mad, because we had to clean it up. His house REEKED of stale urine. Oh god.


Y2K Baby said:


> I wish they weren't so underfunded.


Blame the state, they'd rather lock up people for having a bag of weed than fund social services.


----------



## Calooby (Feb 18, 2018)

Did you ever have hot greasy tard sex with a client?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 18, 2018)

Calooby said:


> Did you ever have hot greasy tard sex with a client?


It's illegal for a normal IQ person to have sex with an intellectually disabled person, it's legally equivalent to statutory rape. Since I consider rape of any kind to be abhorrent, no I didn't.  They can have sex with other because there's not a power imbalance. I had to sit in the den with my client's boyfriend's staff and listen to the sounds of two fat people with the minds of children have sweaty, noisy sex in the next room. And guess who had to clean up afterwards? I always made sure we had extra gloves. Fun fact, they were into scat play, and we couldn't do anything about it. They have the same right to have sex as normal people do. There was a bar less than a mile from the client's house. The staff spent a lot of time there after work.


----------



## NIGGO KILLA (Feb 18, 2018)

did ever think you would just snap and kill one of your clients?

also did the staff ever alog/ween the clients?


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 18, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I was once a direct support professional, which is a hilariously overstated title for keeping exceptional individuals from drinking bleach. There was nothing professional about it. Traning consisted of watching long hours of countless videos. No one knew what they were doing, and ask two people a question about procedure, and you'll get five different answers. The pay is shit (scarcely above minimum wage), and with that comes the kind of people who'll work for peanuts. I dunno how it is in other states, but where I was, we worked for private companies under contract to the state welfare agency. We were expected to be on call 24/7 (lol right). Funding was a shoestring, so our vehicles were in horrible shape, but since many of our clients were in wheelchairs, we had to use vans with lifts. Most of the people I worked with had records, which was allowed, as long as it wasn't for a violent offense or a financial crime. I reported our agency for falsifying records to show we were providing services we weren't, and while it was supposed to be anonymous, mysteriously, I was soft-fired shortly thereafter (they cut my hours in half and wrote me up for things that happened on someone else's shift).  I have all sorts of horrible and hilarious stories. Fire away.



Oh hey fellow tard wrangler (I'm of the overpaid variety), what kind of facility or department you work at? I used to work in an Adult Outpatient facility a couple months back. What kind of career path you looking to pursue?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 18, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> It's illegal for a normal IQ person to have sex with an intellectually disabled person, it's legally equivalent to statutory rape. Since I consider rape of any kind to be abhorrent, no I didn't.  They can have sex with other because there's not a power imbalance. I had to sit in the den with my client's boyfriend's staff and listen to the sounds of two fat people with the minds of children have sweaty, noisy sex in the next room. And guess who had to clean up afterwards? I always made sure we had extra gloves. Fun fact, they were into scat play, and we couldn't do anything about it. They have the same right to have sex as normal people do. There was a bar less than a mile from the client's house. The staff spent a lot of time there after work.



I know this sounds horrible I'm genuinely glad like 75% of the tard population can't reproduce


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I have all sorts of horrible and hilarious stories. Fire away.



So did you ever experience one of the berserk tard rage incidents people constantly make up and post on 4chan?


----------



## millais (Feb 18, 2018)

Did you have to wear bite-proof gloves?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 18, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> So did you ever experience one of the berserk tard rage incidents people constantly make up and post on 4chan?



I've actually seen some irl (though they're more autist than tard)


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 18, 2018)

Uncanny Valley said:


> I've actually seen some irl (though they're more autist than tard)



Autists are much more guilty of tard rage incidents than tards, who in my experience are pretty docile.


----------



## Billy_Sama (Feb 18, 2018)

Even though it was a shit job, did you have any good moments?


----------



## LikeicareKF (Feb 19, 2018)

Tha nazis did all their experiments on the reatarded for a reason


----------



## Save the Loli (Feb 19, 2018)

How much public masturbation did you see? How frequently do tards shit themselves?


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 19, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> So did you ever experience one of the berserk tard rage incidents people constantly make up and post on 4chan?


Did it go something like this?


----------



## TremendousBoredom (Feb 19, 2018)

Save the Loli said:


> How much public masturbation did you see? How frequently do tards shit themselves?



Not the OP but a current wrangler, 10 years in the field. So my first week in, I have to get a guy for dinner. I knock on his door...no response. I try again. ..no response.

So I open the door, find him bible in one hand, himself in toothpaste covered other hand.

I say dinner is ready, shut the door and regret my career decisions. Wasn't quite public, but still. 

As for shitting themselves? Depends on level of functioning and diagnosis. And just how spiteful they're feeling.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 19, 2018)

NIGGO KILLA said:


> did ever think you would just snap and kill one of your clients?
> 
> also did the staff ever alog/ween the clients?


No. I wasn't going to jail for attempted murder. We had one person who would scream at the client for not doing things she wasn't capable of doing. Like, I don't think the staff understood that the client was intellectually disabled. She kept trying to force her to get her GED. I had to have her fired.


Pikimon said:


> Oh hey fellow tard wrangler (I'm of the overpaid variety), what kind of facility or department you work at? I used to work in an Adult Outpatient facility a couple months back. What kind of career path you looking to pursue?


I worked in client's homes, or group homes. 



Uncanny Valley said:


> I know this sounds horrible I'm genuinely glad like 75% of the tard population can't reproduce


I am too. Up until the 80s, our state did involuntary sterilization. 


AnOminous said:


> So did you ever experience one of the berserk tard rage incidents people constantly make up and post on 4chan?





millais said:


> Did you have to wear bite-proof gloves?


We should have, but they weren't available. I wore work gloves to get rid of a scorpion once (we were behind a wooded area)


Uncanny Valley said:


> I've actually seen some irl (though they're more autist than tard)


I saw many. One guy tried to jump out of a moving van because I wouldn't take him to Long John Silver's. 


AnOminous said:


> Autists are much more guilty of tard rage incidents than tards, who in my experience are pretty docile.


Most are. The most epic shit-fits were by other staff. 


Billy_Sama said:


> Even though it was a shit job, did you have any good moments?


Free food. Lots of it.


LikeicareKF said:


> Tha nazis did all their experiments on the reatarded for a reason


I swear the company was running tests on us to see how much shit we'd tolerate before carrying out a mass shooting.


Save the Loli said:


> How much public masturbation did you see? How frequently do tards shit themselves?


None. I watched them like a hawk, so they didn't do that. And they shit themselves all the time. Some do anyway. One woman was a neat freak, and her idea of fun was to clean her house. We got her a job doing house cleaning.


TremendousBoredom said:


> Not the OP but a current wrangler, 10 years in the field. So my first week in, I have to get a guy for dinner. I knock on his door...no response. I try again. ..no response.
> 
> So I open the door, find him bible in one hand, himself in toothpaste covered other hand.
> 
> ...


I had one guy, who if someone asked him for money, he'd start reciting the 23rd Psalm (I walk through the valley of the shadow of death...). It got rid of most people. One of his previous staff taught him that.


----------



## Frozen Fishsticks (Feb 19, 2018)

I came close to working in this field but the employers seemed sketchy. During the interview, they told us we would be working in group homes where some had been convicted of violent crimes or sex offenses. They stressed we would be trained how to restrain patients among other caregiving duties. But they also were pushing us to start right away because they were going to fire a bunch of people. Turns out these were the same people they expected to train us. 

The pay was minimum wage, they misrepresented the job before the interview, and just the general demeanor of the office people was off-putting. Thankfully I had a job offer from a temp agency before agreeing to anything.

You have more compassion and patience than I would in your situation. Too bad those qualities aren't valued more than a measly 7.50/hour by these employers.


----------



## TremendousBoredom (Feb 19, 2018)

Restraints are "fun". Psychological time kicks in so a minute feels like fifteen, retard strength is real, and the systems you get taught? Lovely in theory.... not so great in practice.

Then you get the ones who will shit themselves mid hold. I've dealt with two, one who was 12 and was upset he couldn't have McDonalds so he tried to climb inside a turned on oven, and one who was in his 30s and got upset he couldn't keep humping the floor in a disgusting AutoZone bathroom.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 19, 2018)

TremendousBoredom said:


> Restraints are "fun". Psychological time kicks in so a minute feels like fifteen, exceptional individual strength is real, and the systems you get taught? Lovely in theory.... not so great in practice.
> 
> Then you get the ones who will shit themselves mid hold. I've dealt with two, one who was 12 and was upset he couldn't have McDonalds so he tried to climb inside a turned on oven, and one who was in his 30s and got upset he couldn't keep humping the floor in a disgusting AutoZone bathroom.


Yeah, the system we were taught was useless. I just used verbal deescalation, because the paperwork associated with using physical restraints was awful. The only time I ever got physical was with the staff member who went batshit on a client.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 19, 2018)

TremendousBoredom said:


> Then you get the ones who will shit themselves mid hold. I've dealt with two, one who was 12 and was upset he couldn't have McDonalds so he tried to climb inside a turned on oven, and one who was in his 30s and got upset he couldn't keep humping the floor in a disgusting AutoZone bathroom.



That reminds of the story about Leonard Shaner deliberately shitting himself in a tard rage to get out of working.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Feb 19, 2018)

who was the most functional, stable person that was still institutionalized?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 19, 2018)

timecop said:


> who was the most functional, stable person that was still institutionalized?


We don't use institutions anymore. They were utter hellholes. There's an old 20/20 episode about them. But I had a guy who could read and write, had a regular job (not a sheltered workshop, he worked at a furniture store), and lived on his own and managed his own affairs. He just had epilepsy and couldn't drive. I drove him to work and picked him up and that was it. He'd text me when it was time to come pick him up.


----------



## QB 290 (Feb 19, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> We don't use institutions anymore. They were utter hellholes. There's an old 20/20 episode about them. But I had a guy who could read and write, had a regular job (not a sheltered workshop, he worked at a furniture store), and lived on his own and managed his own affairs. He just had epilepsy and couldn't drive. I drove him to work and picked him up and that was it. He'd text me when it was time to come pick him up.


Would you say any of the cows on this site come close to the nightmares you looked after while working there, and does it make laughing at the cows on this site easy having dealt with similar people before?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Feb 19, 2018)

>tfw I had to deal with people like this irl


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 19, 2018)

Alpha Loves You said:


> Would you say any of the cows on this site come close to the nightmares you looked after while working there, and does it make laughing at the cows on this site easy having dealt with similar people before?


Most of the people here are batting above 70 IQ, the threshold for intellectual disability. My clients actually were exceptional, so they had an excuse. The people here don't, so I don't feel bad at all for laughing at them.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Feb 19, 2018)

Did you have to keep a tard log? Like a daily record of all the tarded shenanigans?

My brother worked as a tard wrangler for one summer when he was in college.  He was assigned to a single tard, but the guy was a behemoth, he was rambunctious, and he had scary retard strength. My brother was a strapping boy so he got pitted against the leviathan, and it was basically Thunderdome rules.

They had a routine where my brother would wrestle the guy into the short bus van after breakfast and drive him around aimlessly for a few hours, because it was one of the few things that kept the turnip head docile. My brother would listen to Howard Stern on the radio, and his tard developed a habit of shouting "Bababooey! Bababooey!" constantly and it drove everybody at the tard hut crazy.

So yeah, my brother was required to keep a log of the daily activities of his tard, and, on Friday nights, a bunch of us would meet up at a bar, and my brother would regale us with readings from his tard log. It was hysterical. Episodes of public masturbation, pants pissing, "fecal smearing", "self harm", etc... but the "self harm" was mostly my brother's way of explaining away the bruises, because the scuffles to keep his tard under control would often necessitate full Nelsons, camel clutches, dropkicks, and figure 4 leglocks and the like.

We'd be laughing so hard at my brothers' Adventures of a Tard Wrangler stories at the bar that we'd often attract a crowd. Some nights there'd be like a crowd of upwards of a dozen people laughing themselves to tears at my brother's recounting of the week's tard malarkey.

Good times, good times.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Feb 19, 2018)

Did you ever have to use a lasso like a cowboy?


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Feb 19, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> So yeah, my brother was required to keep a log of the daily activities of his tard, and, on Friday nights, a bunch of us would meet up at a bar, and my brother would regale us with readings from his tard log. It was hysterical. Episodes of public masturbation, pants pissing, "fecal smearing", "self harm", etc... but the "self harm" was mostly my brother's way of explaining away the bruises, because the scuffles to keep his tard under control would often necessitate full Nelsons, camel clutches, dropkicks, and figure 4 leglocks and the like.
> 
> We'd be laughing so hard at my brothers' Adventures of a Tard Wrangler stories at the bar that we'd often attract a crowd. Some nights there'd be like a crowd of upwards of a dozen people laughing themselves to tears at my brother's recounting of the week's tard malarkey.
> 
> Good times, good times.



Was that allowed or would your brother have gotten in trouble if his superiors knew about this?


----------



## Ruin (Feb 19, 2018)

What was the worst shit related incident you had to deal with?


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Feb 19, 2018)

Gym Leader Elesa said:


> Was that allowed or would your brother have gotten in trouble if his superiors knew about this?



I'm sure it violated some sort of privacy rules, but I doubt the senior wranglers would've cared. They were too busy dealing with shat pants to care about some tard losing his street cred.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 19, 2018)

What was the general age range for the tards you had to take care of? Late teens? Early 20s? Older?


----------



## repentance (Feb 19, 2018)

Where do profoundly retarded people get put since the institutions closed?  

A friend of mine worked for a while at a hospital unit which housed profoundly retarded people.  All of them were non-verbal, most required special diets, many were also blind and some had their teeth removed so they couldn't bite staff and other residents.  A few years ago the decision was made to close the unit (it was on extremely valuable land) and move them to group homes.  I often wonder how that turned out given how extremely high needs they were, but it's hard to see how their needs could be met outside an institutional setting.


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 19, 2018)

@DrJonesHat
How much do you attribute the actions of some of our long-time lolcows (Chris, ADF, Kengel, etc) to ASD, versus to another source like personality flaws or external/learned behaviors? Are you more "forgiving" of anti-social behavior of people with developmental disabilities?


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 20, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I worked in client's homes, or group homes.



My condolences.


----------



## Cake Farts (Feb 20, 2018)

Worst tard  moment ever?

What got you into that field anyways? I had a few career counselors try to nudge me in that field of study until I politely told them to fuck off, I’m not interested.


----------



## Bob Page (Feb 20, 2018)

What was one moment on the job that made you laugh your ass off?


----------



## UncleFezziesPantsPuppet (Feb 20, 2018)

Shit OP, my hats off to ya, and any other KF who had to do this. I’d honestly rather be a mailman in the worst part of LA.


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 20, 2018)

Did you ever think maybe the nazis were on to something for wanting to gas them?


----------



## Inflatable Julay (Feb 20, 2018)

Did you use a butterfly net


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 20, 2018)

Malodorous Merkin said:


> Did you have to keep a tard log? Like a daily record of all the tarded shenanigans?
> 
> My brother worked as a tard wrangler for one summer when he was in college.  He was assigned to a single tard, but the guy was a behemoth, he was rambunctious, and he had scary exceptional individual strength. My brother was a strapping boy so he got pitted against the leviathan, and it was basically Thunderdome rules.
> 
> ...


Yeah, we had to document everything. No one ever read them, because I had a coworker write the preamble to the Constituion as a log entry and no one said anything. 


Randy Lahey said:


> Did you ever have to use a lasso like a cowboy?


No but I did lure someone back inside with a box of Twinkies.


Ruin said:


> What was the worst shit related incident you had to deal with?


Guy in a wheelchair shat himself, and it overflowed his brief and got all over his wheelchair and the floor. Took me and the other staff member an hour to clean it up.


Jewelsmakerguy said:


> What was the general age range for the tards you had to take care of? Late teens? Early 20s? Older?


All over the map, but I had several who were in their 40s.


repentance said:


> Where do profoundly exceptional people get put since the institutions closed?
> 
> A friend of mine worked for a while at a hospital unit which housed profoundly exceptional people.  All of them were non-verbal, most required special diets, many were also blind and some had their teeth removed so they couldn't bite staff and other residents.  A few years ago the decision was made to close the unit (it was on extremely valuable land) and move them to group homes.  I often wonder how that turned out given how extremely high needs they were, but it's hard to see how their needs could be met outside an institutional setting.


They all get put in group homes, which are modified to accommodate their needs. It's actually much easier to check on them in a group home. The facilites were all out in the stixs so the normal folks wouldn't be bothered. 


KingQueen said:


> @DrJonesHat
> How much do you attribute the actions of some of our long-time lolcows (Chris, ADF, Kengel, etc) to ASD, versus to another source like personality flaws or external/learned behaviors? Are you more "forgiving" of anti-social behavior of people with developmental disabilities?


Everyone we talk about here to my knowledge has a normal IQ (except ADF, I think his is in the 80s). People who don't have a full deck get a pass from some social conventions. Chris was coddled. ADF is a violent low-functioning psychopath. Kengle is a drama whore.  


Cake Farts said:


> Worst tard  moment ever?
> 
> What got you into that field anyways? I had a few career counselors try to nudge me in that field of study until I politely told them to fuck off, I’m not interested.


Worst tard moment? I can't pinpoint just one. Maybe the one who tried to get me fired for not giving him money (we weren't allowed to anyway). 


Bob Page said:


> What was one moment on the job that made you laugh your ass off?


I tried to cheer up a client by dancing, and it's simply not my gift. She fell off the couch laughing at me, and my boss (who was black) said "DrJonesHat, you're a nice guy, but you are really white." Trurer words were never spoken.


Maxliam said:


> Did you ever think maybe the nazis were on to something for wanting to gas them?


The ones who were just fleshsacks yes. They had no awareness and never did. There was no person there. The ones who could talk and move around were people, just like us. I took it personally when someone insulted them for things beyond their control.


----------



## Paul_Allen (Feb 20, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> I was once a direct support professional, which is a hilariously overstated title for keeping exceptional individuals from drinking bleach. There was nothing professional about it. Traning consisted of watching long hours of countless videos. No one knew what they were doing, and ask two people a question about procedure, and you'll get five different answers. The pay is shit (scarcely above minimum wage), and with that comes the kind of people who'll work for peanuts. I dunno how it is in other states, but where I was, we worked for private companies under contract to the state welfare agency. We were expected to be on call 24/7 (lol right). Funding was a shoestring, so our vehicles were in horrible shape, but since many of our clients were in wheelchairs, we had to use vans with lifts. Most of the people I worked with had records, which was allowed, as long as it wasn't for a violent offense or a financial crime. I reported our agency for falsifying records to show we were providing services we weren't, and while it was supposed to be anonymous, mysteriously, I was soft-fired shortly thereafter (they cut my hours in half and wrote me up for things that happened on someone else's shift).  I have all sorts of horrible and hilarious stories. Fire away.


Do they really go apeshit for stickers?


----------



## KingQueen (Feb 20, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Everyone we talk about here to my knowledge has a normal IQ (except ADF, I think his is in the 80s). People who don't have a full deck get a pass from some social conventions. Chris was coddled. ADF is a violent low-functioning psychopath. Kengle is a drama whore.


I guess what I mean is...where do you draw the line? I find I am a lot more forgiving -- or attribute a lot more behavior to "just autism" -- than many of the other folks here, but I can't tell if that's because I'm more familiar with ASD, or if I'm just a bleeding-heart. I'm interested in hearing what your algorithm is.

ADF, for example, I think a huge amount of his behavior is explained by his developmental issues. However, there's plenty of people with serious disabilities or behavioral problems who are perfectly nice to other people, outside of having "moments". But ADF has been narcissistic and nasty since his e-discovery. (Example: Autism is when you don't understand that being a 20+ and hanging around with 14 year old girls is unacceptable, even though you both like Naruto. Shithead is when, after being told _why_ this is in appropriate, you spam their blogs, blame the kids, and telling yourself it's actually because you're too cool and they're just jealous.)

Whether or not ADF's parents were "abusive" as claimed, I definitely think they're responsible for that behavior, with the double-edged coddling/neglect. Functional adults I know with ASD agree that raising is the key.


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 20, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:
			
		

> The ones who were just fleshsacks yes. They had no awareness and never did. There was no person there. The ones who could talk and move around were people, just like us. I took it personally when someone insulted them for things beyond their control.


That's what I meant. Like not in a sense of "Gas them all!!" but is it really living if you're a veggie? My mom taught sped kids and they weren't the veggie ones. I just think it's more humane to put someone out of their misery. I personally think people have a right to die with dignity. Doing something like making fun of people born with retardation is cheap. They play with the hand they're dealt. Some actually can surprisingly do it better than able bodied/minded people who have the world in front of them. People say that old people should have the right to die. Why not a young person who is more or less gone? I'm assuming you're talking about people who are like Terri Schiavo. Lights on but no one's home kind of thing.



KingQueen said:


> I guess what I mean is...where do you draw the line? I find I am a lot more forgiving -- or attribute a lot more behavior to "just autism" -- than many of the other folks here, but I can't tell if that's because I'm more familiar with ASD, or if I'm just a bleeding-heart. I'm interested in hearing what your algorithm is.
> 
> ADF, for example, I think a huge amount of his behavior is explained by his developmental issues. However, there's plenty of people with serious disabilities or behavioral problems who are perfectly nice to other people, outside of having "moments". But ADF has been narcissistic and nasty since his e-discovery. (Example: Autism is when you don't understand that being a 20+ and hanging around with 14 year old girls is unacceptable, even though you both like Naruto. Shithead is when, after being told _why_ this is in appropriate, you spam their blogs, blame the kids, and telling yourself it's actually because you're too cool and they're just jealous.)
> 
> Whether or not ADF's parents were "abusive" as claimed, I definitely think they're responsible for that behavior, with the double-edged coddling/neglect. Functional adults I know with ASD agree that raising is the key.


There in lies the rub, huh? ADF is an idiot but not anymore than your usual suspect idiot. There are people who have suffered documented abuse and neglect who don't become giant psycho assholes. At some point a person has to accept they were dealt a shitty hand in life and grow from it. Some can, some can't. ADF's problem is that technology allows him to broadcast his shittiness when 30 years ago he'd just be beneath the town drunk and routinely mocked and ignored locally.

Perhaps it goes beyond his parents and him. It is a symptom of our narcissistic look at me society.​


----------



## keksz (Feb 20, 2018)

If you could change one thing about how the world sees exceptional individuals, what would it be? What did you learn through your years of experience that people in general don't know or think they know but don't come close to realizing it to its full extent?

Good thread OP. I can finally say "thanks for doing this AMA" without being sarcastic!


----------



## Charles Morgenstern (Feb 21, 2018)

Was there a mortality rate to speak of when it came to clients? Just from natural causes, mind you. Perhaps not so much as a retirement home and certainly not as much as a hospice, but it has to be rough nonetheless when a client ends up buying the farm.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 21, 2018)

Paul_Allen said:


> Do they really go apeshit for stickers?


Not all of them. They're individuals. Some are very grown up. Some are not.


KingQueen said:


> I guess what I mean is...where do you draw the line? I find I am a lot more forgiving -- or attribute a lot more behavior to "just autism" -- than many of the other folks here, but I can't tell if that's because I'm more familiar with ASD, or if I'm just a bleeding-heart. I'm interested in hearing what your algorithm is.
> 
> ADF, for example, I think a huge amount of his behavior is explained by his developmental issues. However, there's plenty of people with serious disabilities or behavioral problems who are perfectly nice to other people, outside of having "moments". But ADF has been narcissistic and nasty since his e-discovery. (Example: Autism is when you don't understand that being a 20+ and hanging around with 14 year old girls is unacceptable, even though you both like Naruto. Shithead is when, after being told _why_ this is in appropriate, you spam their blogs, blame the kids, and telling yourself it's actually because you're too cool and they're just jealous.)
> 
> Whether or not ADF's parents were "abusive" as claimed, I definitely think they're responsible for that behavior, with the double-edged coddling/neglect. Functional adults I know with ASD agree that raising is the key.


My criterion for cutting people some slack is intelligence. If you're in the normal range or over, I expect you to behave, autism or no.


Maxliam said:


> That's what I meant. Like not in a sense of "Gas them all!!" but is it really living if you're a veggie? My mom taught sped kids and they weren't the veggie ones. I just think it's more humane to put someone out of their misery. I personally think people have a right to die with dignity. Doing something like making fun of people born with exceptionalism is cheap. They play with the hand they're dealt. Some actually can surprisingly do it better than able bodied/minded people who have the world in front of them. People say that old people should have the right to die. Why not a young person who is more or less gone? I'm assuming you're talking about people who are like Terri Schiavo. Lights on but no one's home kind of thing.
> 
> There in lies the rub, huh? ADF is an idiot but not anymore than your usual suspect idiot. There are people who have suffered documented abuse and neglect who don't become giant psycho assholes. At some point a person has to accept they were dealt a shitty hand in life and grow from it. Some can, some can't. ADF's problem is that technology allows him to broadcast his shittiness when 30 years ago he'd just be beneath the town drunk and routinely mocked and ignored locally.
> 
> Perhaps it goes beyond his parents and him. It is a symptom of our narcissistic look at me society.​


ADF should not be getting SSI. Being a shitheel is not a disability, it's a character flaw. He could stock shelves, or unload trucks or whatever doesn't involve human interaction.


keksz said:


> If you could change one thing about how the world sees exceptional individuals, what would it be? What did you learn through your years of experience that people in general don't know or think they know but don't come close to realizing it to its full extent?
> 
> Good thread OP. I can finally say "thanks for doing this AMA" without being sarcastic!


I'd like to people to learn that despite not having a full deck, they're people, just like anyone else. Some are good, some are bad.


Charles Morgenstern said:


> Was there a mortality rate to speak of when it came to clients? Just from natural causes, mind you. Perhaps not so much as a retirement home and certainly not as much as a hospice, but it has to be rough nonetheless when a client ends up buying the farm.


I never had one die on me, though there was one guy that I would not have been shocked if I showed up one morning and he had died in his sleep. We had a protocol to follow if someone died, and because of his poor health, it was regularly reviewed. He weighed 400 lbs and refused to use his CPAP, and ate like shit. He'd get violent if we tried to put him on a diet, so the state just gave up trying to get him to lose weight. He was still alive when I left that company. I don't keep track of the people I supported. I prefer to put that behind me.


----------



## MysticMisty (Feb 22, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> Traning consisted of watching long hours of countless videos.


Did it include Sex Education for Trainables? And how often did you have to remind some clients about inappropriate sexual behavior?


----------



## Maxliam (Feb 22, 2018)

MysticMisty said:


> Did it include Sex Education for Trainables? And how often did you have to remind some clients about inappropriate sexual behavior?


What  can you do for the retardate to help them understand?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 22, 2018)

MysticMisty said:


> Did it include Sex Education for Trainables? And how often did you have to remind some clients about inappropriate sexual behavior?


No, other than being told it was allowed. I never had to intervene with a client and their SO.


----------



## Big Nasty (Feb 25, 2018)

KingQueen said:


> I guess what I mean is...where do you draw the line? I find I am a lot more forgiving -- or attribute a lot more behavior to "just autism" -- than many of the other folks here, but I can't tell if that's because I'm more familiar with ASD, or if I'm just a bleeding-heart. I'm interested in hearing what your algorithm is.
> 
> ADF, for example, I think a huge amount of his behavior is explained by his developmental issues. However, there's plenty of people with serious disabilities or behavioral problems who are perfectly nice to other people, outside of having "moments". But ADF has been narcissistic and nasty since his e-discovery. (Example: Autism is when you don't understand that being a 20+ and hanging around with 14 year old girls is unacceptable, even though you both like Naruto. Shithead is when, after being told _why_ this is in appropriate, you spam their blogs, blame the kids, and telling yourself it's actually because you're too cool and they're just jealous.)
> 
> Whether or not ADF's parents were "abusive" as claimed, I definitely think they're responsible for that behavior, with the double-edged coddling/neglect. Functional adults I know with ASD agree that raising is the key.


Phil's parents have most likely neglected his development in many ways, mostly because they had their hands full with his more severely autistic older brother Neil.  Both of his parents were also alcoholics.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Feb 25, 2018)

Big Nasty said:


> Phil's parents have most likely neglected his development in many ways, mostly because they had their hands full with his more severely autistic older brother Neil.  Both of his parents were also alcoholics.


If his mom drank while she was pregnant with him, that would explain a lot. People with fetal alcohol syndrome have horrible impulse control issues.


----------



## Anonimo (Dec 3, 2018)

Did you ever have clients who wanted inappropriate relationships with you? E.g. “will you be my boyfriend?”


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 3, 2018)

Anonimo said:


> Did you ever have clients who wanted inappropriate relationships with you? E.g. “will you be my boyfriend?”


I had a female client try to kiss me, but I dodged and told her she didn't want to cheat on her bf. She accepted that, and I documented the hell out of it to cover my ass.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (Dec 3, 2018)

How exaggerated are the stories on /b/ I was never able to see stuff like that since my school separated the tards in their own building?


----------



## sperginity (Dec 3, 2018)

Do you think its possible to be pro life after working as a wrangler? Seeing the every day reality of developmentally disabled people is alarming. I never wrangled, but saw a lot of them transferred in to hospitals, it was pretty fucked up. They seem to end up in restraints when they get sick and die, not a good way to go  (more manageable ones got a cna for themselves). 

Hey speaking of which, did you have to send any of your tards to the hospital?

Ever read tard blog? They were a special ed teacher, but still good. Someone mirrored a bunch of it before it went down. 

http://tard-blog-mirror.blogspot.com/2002/12/1222-review-of-riti-speds-christmas.html?m=1


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 3, 2018)

What was the last crazy event of note you experienced before you left your job/quit? Feel free to go in depth if you wish.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 3, 2018)

sperginity said:


> Do you think its possible to be pro life after working as a wrangler? Seeing the every day reality of developmentally disabled people is alarming. I never wrangled, but saw a lot of them transferred in to hospitals, it was pretty fucked up. They seem to end up in restraints when they get sick and die, not a good way to go  (more manageable ones got a cna for themselves).
> 
> Hey speaking of which, did you have to send any of your tards to the hospital?
> 
> ...


Pro-choice all the way, even moreso than before. Yeah, we sent a couple. One guy would call an ambulance if he got bored. I got tired of getting called up at 10 at night to go pick him up so my boss told him he was on his own to get back home. He called a cab one time, then realized it cut into his food budget, and stopped doing that.


----------



## Nacho Man Randy Salsa (Dec 3, 2018)

Would a place like you worked be ideal for someone like Chris?


----------



## Bob Page (Dec 3, 2018)

What is your assessment on Clawshrimpy/Christopher McGee, psychological wise.


----------



## DrJonesHat (Dec 3, 2018)

Nacho Man Randy Salsa said:


> Would a place like you worked be ideal for someone like Chris?


No. He's high functioning enough that what he needs is a minder to keep him from making an ass out of himself in public, and someone to manage his money so he doesn't go homeless. But he's not going to wander into traffic or anything like that. He'd do well in his own apartment with someone paid to look in on him.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Dec 3, 2018)

Wow, a lot of this is really heartbreaking and honestly shocking. I had no idea this stuff was so bad, and it really sucks that some of the most vulnerable people in our society are subject to fucking social workers beating on them and all this shit.

It's admirable how compassionate you are about this. You deserve a thank you and a drink for putting up with what you did and trying to make these peoples' lives and the agency a little better.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 3, 2018)

Did the tards ever get into physical altercations with each other, and if so, did you record it?


----------



## Anonimo (Dec 4, 2018)

sperginity said:


> Do you think its possible to be pro life after working as a wrangler? Seeing the every day reality of developmentally disabled people is alarming. I never wrangled, but saw a lot of them transferred in to hospitals, it was pretty fucked up. They seem to end up in restraints when they get sick and die, not a good way to go  (more manageable ones got a cna for themselves).
> 
> Hey speaking of which, did you have to send any of your tards to the hospital?
> 
> ...


 I think in a way, working with adults who have developmental disabilities can be somewhat pro-life, in the sense that they’ve long been a part of this world, and also the fact that you’re providing assistance to people who aren’t really the public face of disabilites like children are. It’s easy to take for granted the safety nets provided for children with disabilities, but they age like everyone else. I’ve known of adults with disabilities who have lived at least up to their 70s, and when you’re fresh out of college, it’s not unusual to be working with people who are two or three times your age. It’s even more sobering when you have to be the adult to someone older than you sometimes. Big talk coming from a guy who posts on Kiwifarms, I know, but it’s food for thought.


----------



## Maxliam (Dec 4, 2018)

Manly-Chicken said:


> Did the tards ever get into physical altercations with each other, and if so, did you record it?


Are you looking for tard fights? You sir are a sick sick little monkey. Tard strength is no joke bro. One threw a bowling ball at me once and with such force I  would have thought it came out of a cannon. Luckily it missed me.


----------



## Big Nasty (Dec 4, 2018)

Stephanie Bustcakes said:


> I've heard people in nursing homes getting sexually assaulted is a real problem for some places. Does this sort of thing happen with your line of work as well, and have you ever witnessed it?


I read about a such a case this week. There was this old guy who worked as a caregiver in a assisted living facility who had raped a couple of exceptional women multiple times. The employer hadn't made any background check and was unaware that he was a convicted sex offender.


----------



## Anonimo (Dec 4, 2018)

Big Nasty said:


> I read about a such a case this week. There was this old guy who worked as a caregiver in a assisted living facility who had raped a couple of exceptional woman multiple times. The employer hadn't made any background check and was unaware that he was a convicted sex offender.





Spoiler



Generally, when you go through training, you are taught to take anything clients say about abuse they received seriously, but you always make a point to inform your boss first before you get the police involved. But it’s amazing how scary it can seem when it supposedly happens on your watch without knowing, or more importantly, when you don’t always know for sure if it’s true or not. Still, you get to the bottom of this anyway because it’s your job.

Case in point, My friend works with adults with disabilities, albeit not in direct care like DrJonesHat. He got a scare like that a few months ago.  So he works supervising clients at a radio station started by the owner as tech support, usually it’s just assisting with the machines and letting clients in by punching the code on the child proof lock. And this one client walks in who he wasn’t rostered to look after, forces his caretaker to wait outside. The client’s holding himself up in the back room, and my friend tried to be nice, asked if he wanted to sit in on the radio station, but the client said he wasn’t allowed to be in there because he “said some things on the air”.  

Then he wants to talk to my friend alone a little later outside the studio and spun vivid tales about how his caretaker outside was withholding his medication in exchange for sex, and would sometimes skip the first step and just go straight tot he sex. He pleaded for his friend not to tell his boss, but my friend did anyway, because it seemed fairly straight forward right? Caretaker abuses client, the abused client doesn’t want anyone to know for fear of retribution, the boss has to know. Except, it wasn’t like that at all.

The answer my friend got was decidedly more heartbreaking than what he originally thought. This client wasn’t being abused, but rather, he had paranoid schizophrenia and delusions of being abused. My friend’s boss told him this wasn’t the first time something like this happened. Worse still, this client was apparently fresh out of being institutionalized and there had been times in the past where people had to “intervene”. In the case of the one that happened following the incident, it was my friend telling the caretaker about what happened before he took the client to see his boss, because the client would listen to him. 

It’s worrying when a client comes up to you and talks about being abused by a caretaker, but it’s even more so when you now have no way of knowing if  it’s true or not. No one wants to be the guy who let someone get abused like that on their watch, regardless of how many mental faculties they have. But when mental faculties or lack thereof call into question the credibility of these claims, I can only imagine the echoes of “what if, what if, what if...” that would run through someone’s head in that situation.


----------



## Capsaicin Addict (Dec 4, 2018)

Anonimo said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I had the horrifying tag to post on that story. Jesus Fucking Christ.

I need to go drink a bar now to try and forget.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 4, 2018)

Maxliam said:


> Are you looking for tard fights? You sir are a sick sick little monkey. Tard strength is no joke bro. One threw a bowling ball at me once and with such force I  would have thought it came out of a cannon. Luckily it missed me.


If both of them have tard strength, it cancels itself out.


----------



## TiggerNits (Dec 4, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> If his mom drank while she was pregnant with him, that would explain a lot. People with fetal alcohol syndrome have horrible impulse control issues.



I noticed this when I took a job working at a boarding school for rich kids with profound drug problems, we had 3 students with FAS and none of them had an ounce of self control. One of them was adopted and gay to top it all off, so he was constantly trying to trick other students in to letting him fuck them for goddamed instant coffee and cocoa packets. We eventually had to expel him and a few weeks later he was in jail for attempted sexual assault and possession of Oxycotin


----------



## Maxliam (Dec 5, 2018)

Big Nasty said:


> I read about a such a case this week. There was this old guy who worked as a caregiver in a assisted living facility who had raped a couple of exceptional women multiple times. The employer hadn't made any background check and was unaware that he was a convicted sex offender.


And that caregiver's name? Albert Einstein.



Manly-Chicken said:


> If both of them have tard strength, it cancels itself out.


IDK, this is what it would be like irl:







TiggerNits said:


> I noticed this when I took a job working at a boarding school for rich kids with profound drug problems, we had 3 students with FAS and none of them had an ounce of self control. One of them was adopted and gay to top it all off, so he was constantly trying to trick other students in to letting him fuck them for goddamed instant coffee and cocoa packets. We eventually had to expel him and a few weeks later he was in jail for attempted sexual assault and possession of Oxycotin


>FAS
>Adopted
>Gay
It's like God wanted that miserable little shit to have been aborted. God damn, God, you are one sick little fuck.


----------



## Nick Gars (Dec 5, 2018)

DrJonesHat said:


> If his mom drank while she was pregnant with him, that would explain a lot. People with fetal alcohol syndrome have horrible impulse control issues.


That explains... Alot regarding me.


Great thread though, this was a fun read.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Aug 23, 2020)

Do you think the prevalence of mental disability is increasing?


----------



## DrJonesHat (Aug 23, 2020)

ToroidalBoat said:


> Do you think the prevalence of mental disability is increasing?


Disability, as in IQ below 70, no. I think the prevalence of mental illness is going through the roof right now due to present circumstances. We're getting better at identifying people who aren't all there, that's why the numbers are going up.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Aug 24, 2020)

DrJonesHat said:


> Disability, as in IQ below 70, no. I think the prevalence of mental illness is going through the roof right now due to present circumstances. We're getting better at identifying people who aren't all there, that's why the numbers are going up.


I assume you also don't believe vaccines cause autism


----------



## BOONES (Aug 24, 2020)

DrJonesHat said:


> Disability, as in IQ below 70, no. I think the prevalence of mental illness is going through the roof right now due to present circumstances. We're getting better at identifying people who aren't all there, that's why the numbers are going up.


Were there some individuals who just didn't belong in the programs?


----------



## Margo Martindale (Aug 24, 2020)

Do you think the Slaton sisters count as mentally disabled?


----------



## Molester Stallone (Aug 26, 2020)

I have a relative who had the same job. The stories I've heard were pretty bad. I certainly wouldn't have the patience required to deal with the schools, let alone the students involved.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Aug 26, 2020)

What will you do when the retar‎ds rise up?


----------

